# Anfänger Probleme Modbus



## Klausi99 (18 Juli 2019)

*Anfänger Probleme Modbus - Gelöst*

Hallo miteinander

Ich bin vor ca. einem Jahr von Logo auf S7-1200 umgestiegen. Da ich nicht mehr mit FUP/KOP arbeiten wollte habe ich alles in SCL gemacht. Viele Fragen konnte ich mithilfe dieses Forums lösen, vielen Dank dafür.... Nun wollte ich mal Modbus RTU versuchen, und bin gescheitert ...
 Zur verwendeten Hardware: 2*S7-1200 mit CB1241 und einem Aliexpress Modbus-RS485 Konverter. Die Busabschlüsse sind über die CB's gelöst (Siehe Bild Hardware Aufbau). Momentan läuft auf der linken SPS ein Modbus Slave Programm, auf der rechten SPS ist kein Programm vorhanden.... Ich bekomme ständige CRC Fehler, respektive antwortet gemäss qModMaster der falsche Slave.... Ändere ich im qModeMaster die Slave Adresse bekomme ich als Antwort auch eine andere Slave Adresse... 
Ich denke ich habe irgendwo einen, kleinen Konfigurationsfehler. Leider finde ich diesen nicht (Einstellungen Port, Baud, etc...) sollte überall gleich sein. Ich erwarte keine fertige Lösung, sondern nur einen Denkanstoß in welcher Richtung ich den Fehler suchen soll....

Freundliche Grüsse und Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Chris


----------



## Credofire (18 Juli 2019)

Ich hab mich noch nicht mit Modbus befassen müssen. Aber muss nicht eine deiner 1200er als Master aktiv sein?

anonsten villeicht als Hilfe: http://support.industry.siemens.com...simatic-s7-1200-via-modbus-rtu?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Klausi99 (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo Credofire

Für den Anfang wollte ich nur mal den Slave Betrieb testen, der Master ist ja der USB Stick mit der qModeMaster Software. Habe es auch mit der Modbus Poll Software als Master versucht. Dort erhalte ich ständige ungültige Pakete. Wie gesagt, muss wohl ein kleiner, gemeiner Fehler sein....

Aber dein Link ist gut, sowas ist mal für die Zukunft geplant.....

Grüsse


----------



## Klausi99 (19 Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Ein Buch kaufen anstelle im Internet zu suchen ist wohl die bessere Lösung. Anfangs hatte ich Folgende Konfiguration:
Master Pin B -> Slave 1 Pin A -> Slave 2 Pin A
Master Pin A -> Slave 1 Pin B -> Slave 2 Pin B
Dies hat nicht funktioniert, nachträglich weil ich ein Fehler im Programm hatte. Gemäss vielen Internet Bildern wurde jedoch immer A mit A und B mit B verbunden. So dachte ich dass sei mein Fehler und habe dann zwei Wochen lang so probiert. Bin jetzt aber sicher dass alles korrekt parametriert war!  
Nun, am Master die Pins gedreht und es läuft! Vielen Dank an Credofire, sein Beispiel von Siemens hat mir die Augen geöffnet. Dort ist Master A mit Slave B und umgekehrt verbunden.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Noch ein paar Musterbilder aus dem Internet: Darum wohl auch nicht nach Krankheiten googeln


----------



## Mobi (19 Juli 2019)

Nicht jeder Hersteller definiert A und B gleich, das hatte ich auch schon bei Phoenix. Bei meinen selbstentwickelten Slaves zum Beispiel halte ich mich am Hersteller des Treiber IC.


----------

